# New toy for my shop



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bumber….....i just hat when you buy a tool like this and open it to have it unuseable…....and then a bad sales person…....the squeky wheel get the grease…you need to call this guy twice a day every day until you get what you need…hope it all works out..nice to have that new sander…better yet..will be when you can use it…


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

Termite,
Sorry to hear of the problems with the new sander. Hope they work it out for you soon. I have the same sander and model. I purchased it about 9months ago and wonder how I ever got by without it. Mine has performed flawlessly so far.You're right the motor, drum head and casting for same weighs a ton. I removed the conveyor table for it and had to assemble it myself. Mine did not come with extensions for the conveyor either. I found a price for them somewhere, but decided that I didn't really need them anyway. I use roller stands that I already have in the shop if my lumber is so long that it needs any support on either the in-or-out feed side.I buy my cloth rolls 3"wide from www.supergrit.com in fact I get all my sanding supplies there. They have some great pricing and excellent service also. I get 15 strips from a 50yd roll which is a lot cheaper than anywhere else I've found. They also sell the conveyor belts for this machine as well. I'm sure you'll love this machine once the minor problems are solved.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis
ps The little tool with the red handle, used to release the clamp for the paper on the right side of the drum is useless as far as I'm concerned. It's easier to wiggle my big fat finger in there and release the spring loaded clamp.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I could only afford the 16/32 a few months ago .,. wish I had bit the bullet and got the 22/44 with the oscillating head… Scott Porosky got one and loves it… he told his wife that I said it was a must have for him… worked lol
that said I just love the jet 16/32 and can only imagine how much better the larger one is..It is a h*ll of lot better than the generic machine I was using.. quieter and easier and faster and better finished.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm little confused about the 4 1'2 stars have you used this sander yet? I had dealings with this cpo company there service sucks and the saw zaw I bought from them had no box parts missing and the saw looked like it was laying in the back of someones truck for six months. I fought them for 6 months and gave up. They said they would call back over and over saying the person who handled it was not in. I hope it turns out better for you.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the same thing except with the open base, and it was made by Performax before Jet bought them out.

Once you get to start using it you will wonder what you did without it.

Yea, there's a LOT of cast iron in the top of that thing plus the motor! Heavy!

If you look at the last picture of my workshop you can see it sitting behind the workbench.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad to hear all the positive feedback about the Jet sander. Reinforces my choice!
Woodbutcher,
Thanks for the info about supergrit.com I looked at their website just a few minutes ago and like their prices. I just earlier found the extension tables for this machine on Amazon.com and bought them, also had free shipping, besides I didn't want give any more business to CPOjet since they seem to offer poor customer service for my money.

a1Jim,
The high star rating comes not from my particular sander but from using the exact same model in a cabinet shop. That was when I was impressed with the Jet and decided to buy one. I am getting the impression that the customer service dept at CPO is best when you never call them. I could have bought the sander at a woodworking store about 30 miles away from my house but I would have to pay taxes and transport it myself. CPO had free shipping and it was placed right inside my shop. If I could do it over again…..

degoose,
I definitely bit the bullet when I bought this but it will be worth it. I looked at the same sander with the oscillating feature but it is $550 more than this one. Biting the bullet is one thing but buying the oscillating model would be like biting a cannonball


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. A sander is the next tool that I am going to buy (when my wife gives me an advance on my allowance) and have been debating between this one and the oscillating version so this review has been helpful to me.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll post a review on the 22-44 oscillating Jet shortly. 
Termite: I'll be chewing on that cannon ball for six months (YUK!) intrest free (Yeah!). (I used Bill me Later at Woodcraft.)
I had a bad experience with a 18" Grizzly (burn lines) and I wanted to make sure that was not going to happen again so oscillating was the selling point for me.
Scott: I've been blaming everything on Larry when it comes to my wife and equipment! Now she wants to "vacation" down under, I think she has other plans however, I told Larry I'd give him a heads up if she was comin. Talk about dust storm!


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Would love to have one of these. Can't justify the price of a new one in a hoby shop. Thanks for the info though, if I can find a good deal second hand I was planning on getting one.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Update ! After waiting about two weeks for the replacement conveyor belt I was able to stop drooling on my new drum sander and actually use it…It is not easy to just look at it every day and not be able to stick my wood in it.
WoW! It really works great..don't know why I waited so long to get one. My first piece of lumber to sand was a 17 inch wide x 7 ft long piece of spanish cedar that has been in my shop for a long time. It had a varnish finish on it and the sander got it looking like new in just a fee passes.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in the process of installing a set of bookshelves at a church. Once I get paid for the shelves I'll be using the money to buy the open stand version of this sander. I hope to be placing my order around the 31st. I live near a Rockler affiliate store that sells the sander for $1300 with free shipping.

I was going to buy the Grizzly dual drum sander until I discovered that it only sands down to 1/8". I like that the Jet will go down to 1/32" I plan on making my own veneer and inlay and the 1/8" just wasn't thin enough for that. I've got some highly figured birds eye maple and some inlay banding waiting to be sanded.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Another update.. 
I have really been getting my moneys worth out of this sander. I think everyone who buys a drum sander will agree with the statement made by anyone who owns one: " I wish I wold have bought this sooner!
The trickiest thing with this sander is fine tuning the parrallelism of the drum to the table. I adjust it to where it seems in alignment and then tiighten the 4 bolts securing it. Tightening the bolts always seems to throw it out a bit… It ain't as easy as the directions make it out to be. It always seems to be a little lower on the motor side of the drum.. I might go to extremes when calibrating all of my tools , I use a dial caliper and digital calipers, but I could never find any downside in trying to be too accurate and precise in whatever I do.
There are numerous places for buying rolls of sandpaper that are much cheaper than the Jet paper. I bought a couple of 50 yard rolls from www.insustrialAbrasives.com …Their price is half that of buying from Jet.


----------



## stonemason (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been looking for an open ended drum sander for quite awhile and have decided on the jet 22-44. I found it for about $1350 with free shipping. Does anyone know where I can beat that price? I don't need the stand since I'm building a work bench for it. Thanks, stonemason


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Stonemason - Too bad I didn't know you were looking for one. I just sold one I had for $800. It had <20 />t using it much.


----------

